# Aero Glass for Windows 10 Build 9926 erschienen (Experimental debug version)



## Regelsatzverwerter (4. Februar 2015)

Der Entwickler Big Muscle, seit dem Erscheinen von Aero Glass for Windows 8 bekannt, hat seine Begware aktualisiert und somit fit für den Build 9926 gemacht. Big Muscle ist im MSFN-Forum für seine Arroganz und restriktiven Testversionen bekannt. Seine Software funktioniert jedoch tadellos, ist aber elende Begware, die dem Desktop ein Big Muscle Wasserzeichen verpasst und einen Nagscreen regelmäßig erscheinen läßt, sofern nichts gespendet wurde. Doch auch das Spenden an Big Muscle garantiert für nichts. Damit hebt die Software ihren Nutzen - nähmlich die Optik zu verbessern - wieder auf. Ob auch die Testversion für Windows 10 die Tester mit nervigen Meldungen schikaniert, ist mir nicht bekannt, dieser Screenshot deutet aber darauf hin, daß es derzeit zumindest kein egomanisches Big Muscle Wasserzeichen gibt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aero Glass for Windows 8 bringt die von Windows Vista und Windows 7 bekannte Aero Glass Optik nach Windows 8. Microsoft hat für Windows 10 in Aussicht gestellt, Aero Glass wieder zu implementieren.

Aero Glass for Windows 10: Transparenz für Windows 10 Build 9926 Download


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Februar 2015)

Wenn es wieder nativ Aero Glass gibt wird definitiv Windows 10 installiert. Einer der wenigen Sachen die mich an Windows 8(.1) gestört hat.
Aber solche Tools die so tief ins System eingreifen sind mir nicht lieb. Und schon garnicht mit Wasserzeichen etc. .


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2015)

Wenn Microsoft schlau ist, werden sie Areo Class einfach als Option in Windows 10 einbauen.
Sieht einfach deutlich besser aus als das, was Windows 8 bietet.


----------



## Amon (4. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Microsoft schlau ist, werden sie Areo Class einfach als Option in Windows 10 einbauen.
> Sieht einfach deutlich besser aus als das, was Windows 8 bietet.


This!

Wenn Windows 10 kommt werde ich nich wohl von Windows 7 trennen. Ich hoffe mal dass MS wirklich diesen Paketmanager einbaut von dem man gerüchteweise gehört hat. Windows Linux like updaten wäre mal der Hammer.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2015)

Mache ich genauso.
Mit Windows 10 wird Windows 7 bei mir in Rente gehen.
Mal schauen, ob ich mir dann bei Windows 10 eine Sidebar basteln, da ich das sehr gut finde -- und deswegen auch kein Windows Explorer 11 installiert habe, denn der schaltet die Sidebar ab.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (4. Februar 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wenn es wieder nativ Aero Glass gibt wird definitiv Windows 10 installiert. Einer der wenigen Sachen die mich an Windows 8(.1) gestört hat.
> *Aber solche Tools die so tief ins System eingreifen sind mir nicht lieb.* Und schon garnicht mit Wasserzeichen etc. .


Das Geniale an dem Tool ist, daß es das nicht tut. Nicht einmal der Explorer muss neugestartet werden.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mache ich genauso.
> Mit Windows 10 wird Windows 7 bei mir in Rente gehen.
> Mal schauen, ob ich mir dann bei Windows 10 eine Sidebar basteln, da ich das sehr gut finde -- und deswegen auch kein Windows Explorer 11 installiert habe, denn der schaltet die Sidebar ab.



Meinst du sowas hier?

Gadgets Revived | Desktop gadgets and sidebar for Windows 8

Habe ich selber im Einsatz, das ist glaube sogar die originale MS-Sidebar. Einige systemnahe Gadgets funktionieren zwar nicht einwandfrei, zum Großteil funktioniert das aber ohne Probleme. Die funktioniert auch unter jeder Build, zumindest hatte ich mit der ersten und zweiten öffentlichen Build keine Probleme.

@Regelsatzverwerter: Na, ich werde mal sehen. Trotzdem sind die DInger die der Entwickler des Tools da tut ja recht grenzwertig. Auf Wasserzeichen oder dauernd aufpoppende Meldungen habe ich nämlich nicht gerade Lust.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2015)

Nein. Ich will die Gadgets die ich jetzt nutze, weiter nutzen. Also einfach nur eine Sidebar. wo ich Gadget Dateien ausführen kann, die dann entsprechend laufen.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Februar 2015)

Ja, das geht mit dem Programm da....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (4. Februar 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> @Regelsatzverwerter: Na, ich werde mal sehen. Trotzdem sind die DInger die der Entwickler des Tools da tut ja recht grenzwertig. Auf Wasserzeichen oder dauernd aufpoppende Meldungen habe ich nämlich nicht gerade Lust.


Das sehe ich genauso. Ich habe da so einen Link in der Signatur, auf den verweise ich jetzt mal ganz dezent...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Februar 2015)

Regelsatzverwerter schrieb:


> Microsoft hat für Windows 10 in Aussicht gestellt, Aero Glass wieder zu implementieren.


Wenn dies der Fall ist, was ich sehr begrüße da ich Aero Glass in Win7 super finde, wäre so eine Zusatzsoftware obsolet, ich hoffe das MS diesmal mehr Feingefühl beweist und es wenigstens optional anbietet.


----------



## ein_schelm (5. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mache ich genauso.
> Mit Windows 10 wird Windows 7 bei mir in Rente gehen.
> Mal schauen, ob ich mir dann bei Windows 10 eine Sidebar basteln, da ich das sehr gut finde -- und deswegen auch kein Windows Explorer 11 installiert habe, denn der schaltet die Sidebar ab.



Die Entscheidung fällt ja denkbar einfach - da kostenlos .
Bislang hab ich mich Windows 8.1 verweigert. Zu unhandlich.
Da ich aber eine zweite Lizenz brauch, werd ich mir dieses BS doch holen...

Im Augenblick läuft ne Testversion von 8.1...

Was denkt ihr? Wie teuer wird eine Windows Lizenz ab der Version 10 werden?
Lohnt sich die Anschaffung von 7 oder 8.1 oder warten?

Zum Style: Schaut wesentlich besser aus mit Aero Glass!
Allerdings fände ich es schöner, wenn man sein Windows wieder mehr Anpassen könnte.
Das war unter XP einfacher.


----------



## ColorMe (5. Februar 2015)

Versteh nicht was an so ein bisschen Blureffekt toll sein soll... Bin dann doch eher Minimalist und mag verschiedene Dunkelgrautöne. ^^


----------



## Lyran (5. Februar 2015)

Fände es gut wenn Glass wiederkommt, die Oberfläche von Win8 ist meiner Meinung nach ein Rückschritt gegenüber Win7.


----------



## ColorMe (5. Februar 2015)

Wegen einem Blureffekt? WTF


----------



## der_yappi (5. Februar 2015)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Wegen einem Blureffekt? WTF



Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.


----------



## DaStash (6. Februar 2015)

Schön und das findet man dann unter Design/ Auswahl Retro? 

MfG


----------



## Apokh (6. Februar 2015)

Bei mir käme so ein Käse jedenfalls nicht auf die Festplatte.


----------



## Kormi (6. Februar 2015)

@ein_schelm:
Jetzt windows 7 billig kaufen und dann auf win10 kostenlos updaten


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (6. Februar 2015)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Versteh nicht was an so ein bisschen Blureffekt toll sein soll... Bin dann doch eher Minimalist und mag verschiedene Dunkelgrautöne. ^^


Ist halt eyecandy und die Kombination aus Win8/8.1 Standardtheme und fehlendem Aero Glass macht Windows 8 gleich doppelt hässlich.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (6. Februar 2015)

Apokh schrieb:


> Bei mir käme so ein Käse jedenfalls nicht auf die Festplatte.


Ich finde es gut. Ob es Käse ist, kannst du auch erst wissen, wenn du es ausprobiert hast. MS sollte eine liberalere UI-Politik fahren.


----------



## Lyran (6. Februar 2015)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Wegen einem Blureffekt? WTF



Nein, wegen der furchtbaren Metro Oberfläche von Windows 8. Und den Transparenzeffekt finde ich ebenfalls optisch ansprechend, gefällt mir auch bei iOS gut.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sieht einfach deutlich besser aus als das, was Windows 8 bietet.


Ich finde das Win8 sehr viel besser aussieht als dieser Aero Mist.


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Februar 2015)

Hi, wie heißt das unterste Gadget? 

mfg


----------



## khaAk (7. Februar 2015)

XP sieht immer noch am besten aus..


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich finde das Win8 sehr viel besser aussieht als dieser Aero Mist.



Ich finde Areoglass sehr ansprechend. Auch heute noch.
Windows 8 ist mir einfach zu flach und einfarbig. Da kommt Windows 98 Feeling hoch und das brauche ich nicht mehr.
Sinnvoller ist einfach, dass Microsoft entsprechende Optionen einbaut. Dann kann sich das jeder so gestallten wie er will und ist nicht auf unsichere Drittsoftware angewiesen.
Jedenfalls besser als den Leuten eine Kacheloptik aufzuzwingen.


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Februar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hi, wie heißt das unterste Gadget?
> 
> mfg



All_CPU_Meter_V4.7 heißt das glaube ich...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Februar 2015)

Ich verstehe sowieso die Entscheidung seitens MS nicht, Aero Glass in Win8 für Desktop nicht wenigstens optional anzubieten, mit zu viel Freiheit könnte man es ja optisch zu einem Win7 machen, was man wohl nicht will, wohl um einen klareren unterschied zu demonstrieren.
An der Software kann es doch nicht liegen, die ist schon seit Vista vorhanden und jeder Drittanbieter kann es implementieren, und an der Leistung wohl auch nicht, da Desktop Systeme doch Leistungsstärker sind als die Tablets, vielleicht liegt es wirklich den Tablets wo man Leistung sich mit diesem zwang erkaufen will zu lasten der Desktop Nutzer.
In Win10 haben sie die Chance alles besser zu machen, sie können es von mir aus auch so aussehen lassen wie Win95, aber die optionen einem lassen bzw bieten alles vorhergehende wie Aero Glass anzubieten, sonst hagelt es wieder heftig Kritik, besonders wo in den letzten Jahren BS aus dem Boden schießen wie Pilze und MS aus allen Fronten bedrohen, man muss zwangsläufig offener werden sonst droht empfindlicher Anteilsverlust.


----------



## Quat (6. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde Areoglass sehr ansprechend. Auch heute noch.
> Windows 8 ist mir einfach zu flach und einfarbig. Da kommt Windows 98 Feeling hoch und das brauche ich nicht mehr.
> Sinnvoller ist einfach, dass Microsoft entsprechende Optionen einbaut. Dann kann sich das jeder so gestallten wie er will und ist nicht auf unsichere Drittsoftware angewiesen.
> Jedenfalls besser als den Leuten eine Kacheloptik aufzuzwingen.


W98 hatte wenigstens noch klare Abgrenzungen! W8 ist einfach nur GrauFarbBrei, Wischiwaschi platt gewalztes Irgendwas. RT-Design halt. Da hilft dann auch kein Blur mehr, siehe iOS ab 7.
In meiner W8-Testphase hatte ich auch W8Aero probiert, damals noch als Alpha.
In W7 nutze ich im Mom. auch kein AeroGlass. Nicht weil ich nicht möchte, sondern weil ich bestimmte Scenarien nutze, bei denen Glass nicht funzt.
Bei iOS mach ich mir ja auch die Mühe, dieses für mich "hässlichste" Optik in "mein iPad" und "mein iPhone" zu verwandeln.
Eine Wahlmöglichkeit, bitte! Kann doch nicht so scher sein!


----------



## 3-tium (7. Juli 2015)

Ich nutze Aero Glass genauso wenig. Wäre aber auch über eine gewisse Auswahlmöglichkeit diesbezüglich von MS erfreut.


----------



## Joker_54 (7. Juli 2015)

Ich nutze Aero und ein fehlen der Optik war für mich einer der Hauptgründe W8.1 nicht zu nehmen.
Warum sollte ich auch ein BS nutzen, was mir optisch überhaupt nicht gefällt und mir ansonsten faktisch keine Vorteile bringt...


----------



## CSOger (7. Juli 2015)

Ich brauche weder Aero noch sonst was an optischen Firlefanz.
Schön aber für Leute die damit ihr Win "verschönern" möchten.


----------

